# need advice: heater may be acting up



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I recently noticed that the heater light in one of my tanks comes on every 5-10 seconds. Is this normal or is the heater faulty ?...thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You guess may be better than anyone else's based on the limited info 

It could be just the light itself going that means the heater will still function. It may be the thermo sensor is going, in which case you heater will fail off or on? Better off than on of course.

I would keep a close eye on it.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I should just go buy a new one..


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

maybe the temperature in the house is changing? what wattage is this heater? how long have you had it for. mine comes on fairly often but that's cause it's getting cold all the time and i dont use my house heater so regulate the room temperature.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

If I were you I would go to J&L and get a new one. Heat is not what you want to mess up on you.I had it happen and also some friends of mine as well.Once my friends cooked 15 of his new Tropheus juvies.Or the heater could stop and your fish could get ich.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> maybe the temperature in the house is changing? what wattage is this heater? how long have you had it for. mine comes on fairly often but that's cause it's getting cold all the time and i dont use my house heater so regulate the room temperature.


Good point. Forgot about that.

Also check circulation around the heater to makes rue there is not heat built-up around the heater. If the heat is not circulated properly. Heat builds up around the heater will cause the heater to turn off until heat distributes.

The Fluval electronic with the square cage is famous for that problem.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Every 5 to 10 seconds is not normal.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

is there a thermometer that tells you what the current temperature of the tank is? maybe you can tell that way to see if it's working or not.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

As Tarobot has said:
What is the wattage of your heater? How many gallons is your tank?
What is the room temp?
Its possible your heater is too small for your tank, if the room is colder than normal, or your tank is too big for the heater. Then the heater is working too hard, trying to keep the temp up.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

If the heater was undersized the light indicator would be on constantly. Something is wrong for sure.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> If the heater was undersized the light indicator would be on constantly. Something is wrong for sure.


That would depend on how much undersized. 
Light comes on heater heats, surrounding water heats, heater shuts off. Hot water rises, heater cools, heater turns on.
We do not have very much info on the tank. or the heater.
How much water flow is there in the tank?


----------

